# Name your bike and your job title



## Soup890 (13 Mar 2014)

I just want to determine what the average cyclist is like. For example, Specialized sirrus sport and Support officer (social services)


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 Mar 2014)

Trek 5200 USPS Colours
IT Tech Support


----------



## Stu Smith (13 Mar 2014)

Ribble Gran Fondo.
Transport Coordinator (Drinks Logistics)


----------



## simon the viking (13 Mar 2014)

Giant Defy 2 - Retail/motor factor Manager


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 Mar 2014)

Stu Smith said:


> Ribble Gran Fondo.
> Transport Coordinator (Drinks Logistics)



if that's it in your signature, its looks lovely mate


----------



## mattobrien (13 Mar 2014)

Kinesis Pro6 - chief bottle washer and general dogs body


----------



## Stu Smith (13 Mar 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> if that's it in your signature, its looks lovely mate


 Thanks...


----------



## MikeG (13 Mar 2014)

How on earth you are going to draw any conclusion about the "average cyclist" (is there such a thing?) from this I'll never know. Anyway.....

Specialized Roubaix Sport 2014
Architect


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Mar 2014)

Specialized
Casting director - adult entertainment


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 Mar 2014)

We're not average cyclists on this forum. My guess is that the CC forum members are a cross-section of cyclists that tend towards the enthusiasts, rather than people who just happen to ride a bike sometimes.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Mar 2014)

Cinelli Veloce Experience.
Very low-grade boffin.


----------



## Dave Davenport (13 Mar 2014)

Hack bike with a dented cross bar
YWCA back scrubber


----------



## the_mikey (13 Mar 2014)

Kinesis T2 

Field service engineer.


----------



## screenman (13 Mar 2014)

Focus Cato Eco 5 amongst many others.

Self employed so thst means multi tasker, mainly PDR and WSR. I also supply tools and training for those skills.


----------



## ScotiaLass (13 Mar 2014)

Specialized Myka Sports Disc MTB 
Qualified Nurse (retired)


----------



## AndyRM (13 Mar 2014)

Kona Honky Tonk sees the most use.

Graphic Designer.


----------



## Effyb4 (13 Mar 2014)

Fuji Absolute 3.0

Nursery teacher


----------



## Cameronmu917772 (13 Mar 2014)

Specialized Allez 
Hospitality management and opinionist


----------



## numbnuts (13 Mar 2014)

Thorn Club Tour
Blacksmith (retired)


----------



## TissoT (13 Mar 2014)

Penny Farthing 

" Rat catcher "


----------



## glenn forger (13 Mar 2014)

Dawes Galaxy.


I control the doors to the galaxy.


----------



## Big Nick (13 Mar 2014)

Boardman Hybrid Comp

Unemployed circus knife thrower (the circus had to let me go because of cuts)


----------



## mcshroom (13 Mar 2014)

Dawes Horizon
Research Technologist


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Mar 2014)

Land Rover Lyra - Belles On Bikes ride leader
Paper bicycle - Barista/hospitality worker/girl about town
Mongrel bike with ice spikers - indomitable commuter


----------



## glenn forger (13 Mar 2014)

"Paper bicycle"

Say what now?


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (13 Mar 2014)

*Bianchi Sempre
Street Urchin*


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Mar 2014)

glenn forger said:


> "Paper bicycle"
> 
> Say what now?


www.paper-bicycle.com


----------



## Hitchington (13 Mar 2014)

Surly LHT 
Outreach worker, social services


----------



## winjim (13 Mar 2014)

Raleigh Buster.
Cowboy.


----------



## glenn forger (13 Mar 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> www.paper-bicycle.com



That's lovely. Never heard of them.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Mar 2014)

glenn forger said:


> That's lovely. Never heard of them.


Made in Scotland


----------



## Brandane (13 Mar 2014)

Specialized Tricross
Specialized Secteur
Trek 6500
Trek fx 7.3
Puch Alpine
Carrera Vulcan bso

Retired slave to the system. Now a part time driver of various forms of transport from taxi to HGV..

To save cut n pasting to yer what shoe thread, I wear whatever comes to hand, with grippy Wellgo flat pedals.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Mar 2014)

What next?
What kind of Y-fronts post-ride and name of your first pet?


----------



## Brandane (13 Mar 2014)

Marmion said:


> What next?
> What kind of Y-fronts post-ride and name of your first pet?


M&S finest/Rover.


----------



## Cycling Dan (13 Mar 2014)

Specialized Allez Race
Handset Faults or the person that magically turns off your signal using my doctor doom machine as some idiots think.


----------



## Maylian (13 Mar 2014)

Marmion said:


> What next?
> What kind of Y-fronts post-ride and name of your first pet?



Maybe it's to know which profession to target!.....

Wilier Granturismo 
Chief of Medicine / Part-Time Detective (helping my son solve crimes)


----------



## XRHYSX (13 Mar 2014)

BSO MTB & a home built trike
HGV driver


----------



## DCLane (13 Mar 2014)

Specialized Secteur
University Lecturer


----------



## Cycling Dan (13 Mar 2014)

Anyone else noticing a trend with people whom own specialized bikes?


----------



## Brandane (13 Mar 2014)

Cycling Dan said:


> Anyone else noticing a trend with people whom own specialized bikes?


We are stupid enough to post replies on this thread?


----------



## mangid (13 Mar 2014)

Specialized Langster (ish)

Software Architect


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Mar 2014)

Cycling Dan said:


> Anyone else noticing a trend with people whom own specialized bikes?


Tell me more: I'm fancying a Spec Tricross, what would this abode? 
If I get the bike, will I land a cool well paid job?


----------



## Cycling Dan (13 Mar 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Tell me more: I'm fancying a Spec Tricross, what would this abode?
> If I get the bike, will I land a cool well paid job?


Only one way to find out I suppose :P


----------



## fribbleblib (13 Mar 2014)

Dawes Kalahari

On-line seller


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (13 Mar 2014)

Scott YZ-1
IT Manager


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Mar 2014)

Cannondale CAAD10 DA

Raleigh Record Sprint (circa 1986)

HGV driver, (Class 2 Jet-Vac Tanker)


----------



## Brandane (13 Mar 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Tell me more: I'm fancying a Spec Tricross, what would this abode?
> If I get the bike, will I land a cool well paid job?



Oh aye, it worked for me!
A fine choice of bike BTW......


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Mar 2014)

Brandane said:


> Oh aye, it worked for me!


What's wrong with Largs? Here (@$%**) taxi drivers earn a fortune!


----------



## Brandane (13 Mar 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> What's wrong with Largs? Here (@$%**) taxi drivers earn a fortune!


I was under the impression that the taxi business had died a death pretty much nationwide. Too many of them chasing not enough customers. Mate of mine used to do alright in Glasgow, but no longer. Around here it is the bottom of the food chain as far as work is concerned. Hoping to move on again, SOON (as in, before Easter).


----------



## Eribiste (13 Mar 2014)

Boardman Road Race; Engineering Instructor.


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Mar 2014)

Hewitt Cheviot, Chef


----------



## CopperBrompton (14 Mar 2014)

TRICE Q and Brompton M8L
CEO and Assistant Deputy Junior Tea Boy


----------



## morrisman (14 Mar 2014)

Dawes Kalahari
Chief Executive Officer - Lester's Melodeon Emporium and Tune-a-Rama


----------



## Gez73 (14 Mar 2014)

KONA Smoke and KONA Dew Drop
Laboratory Technician (Brewery)


----------



## EthelF (14 Mar 2014)

Cube Hooper
Chief assistant to the assistant chief


----------



## JoeyB (14 Mar 2014)

Scott CR1 Pro
Operations Director (not as glamourous as it sounds, yet lol)


----------



## Amanda P (14 Mar 2014)

Moulton AM
Wildlife ecotoxicologist


----------



## HLaB (14 Mar 2014)

A 1970's Raleigh Chopper and I'm an Astronaut


----------



## uclown2002 (14 Mar 2014)

Spesh Allez/Boardman 
Covert Government Agent


----------



## 4F (14 Mar 2014)

Brian
Stunt Man


----------



## compo (14 Mar 2014)

Trek FX3. 

Benefit scrounger. Actually I am retired but pensioners are now being classed as welfare spongers.


----------



## MikeG (14 Mar 2014)

I beginning to think that some of you people aren't taking this thread very seriously.


----------



## ACS (14 Mar 2014)

Tricross

Great white hunter and part time technology fixer


----------



## wilkotom (14 Mar 2014)

Bike: "Ordinary" bicycle.

Job: King of the Universe


----------



## fimm (14 Mar 2014)

Brompton
Giant OCR (now deceased and awaiting replacement)
Software Tester


----------



## Archie_tect (14 Mar 2014)

Dawes Lightning [and a Specialized Allez Comp for best]

Guess...


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Mar 2014)

Orange P7

former copywriter & web designer... currently seeking employment


----------



## cuberider (14 Mar 2014)

Cube Attempt

Customer Service Manager (retail)


----------



## I like Skol (14 Mar 2014)

GT Zaskar LE/Traffic 1.0/GTR3

Chick sexer although the pay and prestige isn't what it used to be!


----------



## I like Skol (14 Mar 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Made in Scotland


... from girders?


----------



## Eagone (14 Mar 2014)

Sirrus Comp disc
Terminal Manager


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Mar 2014)

Giant Defy 2
Solicitor/Mediator

and/or...

Python Paragon hybrid with child seat
Dad


----------



## hennbell (14 Mar 2014)

Today I am on a Cannondale Cyclocross 1
Microbiological Technician


----------



## L14M (14 Mar 2014)

Carerra Zelos...

Yup them little sheets that smooth off their parents for a living.. A student.


----------



## Melonfish (14 Mar 2014)

Dawes Mojave
Kung-Fu instructor.....


Ok, ok, IT support..


----------



## screenman (14 Mar 2014)

Isla bike, test pilot for Airfix.


----------



## screenman (14 Mar 2014)

Bigger Isla bike, hod carrier for Lego.


----------



## Kies (14 Mar 2014)

DEFY 1 - fighter pilot









no really ...















ok ok - I.T support


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Mar 2014)

Eagone said:


> Sirrus Comp disc
> *Terminal* Manager


In one of them Swiss clinics?


----------



## 400bhp (14 Mar 2014)

Colin
Black & White Delight
Subhuman

Do stuff in exchange for money


----------



## ianrauk (14 Mar 2014)

Ti Power Beast
Cycling Tattooed Warlord


----------



## Herzog (14 Mar 2014)

Who's doing the meta analysis on this one?


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (14 Mar 2014)

some two wheelers and a three wheeler

Wage slave

That's my profile


----------



## MissTillyFlop (14 Mar 2014)

Specialised Dolce Sport & Ridgeback Voyage. 

Actress/Learning Support Assistant/Librarian/marketing consultant


----------



## mickle (14 Mar 2014)

Taurus Contropedale
Part-time gynotherapist


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Mar 2014)

Giant Defy 3 and Cannondale Quick 3.

Valuing Water Technical Advisor. At the moment.


----------



## cisamcgu (15 Mar 2014)

Dawes Horizon and Pashley Tandem

Database Administrator


----------



## young Ed (15 Mar 2014)

falcon trail finder 





Student or for some dosh plant nursery helper (my dads nursery) and leather worker and near on anything else i can find to make a penny or two from!
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (15 Mar 2014)

tissot said:


> Penny Farthing
> 
> " Rat catcher "


only a penny farthing or anything else? what about your profile pic?
Cheers Ed


----------



## alans (15 Mar 2014)

several bikes

Benefits System Claimant £ contributor/supporter/donator


----------



## Matthew_T (15 Mar 2014)

Specialized Sectuer Elite 2011

Student - Civil Engineering


----------



## lip03 (15 Mar 2014)

scott sub30/decathlon bfold
electrical engineer


----------



## Cyclopathic (15 Mar 2014)

Old Scott Hybrid.

City Council Astronaut.


----------



## HonestMan1910 (15 Mar 2014)

Merida Road Race 901
Merida Speeder I8

Service Desk Analyst


----------



## PaulSecteur (15 Mar 2014)

Bikes...

Specialized Secteur
Specialized Roubaix

Jobs...

Automated Inspection Programmer / Electronics Production engineer/ Quality engineer
Tea drinker
Cake eater.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (15 Mar 2014)

Giant SCR3
Health and Safety Manager


----------



## Gixxerman (16 Mar 2014)

Trek 7.3FX, Trek 8500, Trek Madone 5.2.
Software engineer.


----------



## Martyn H (16 Mar 2014)

Dawes Galaxy & Genesis Altitude

Admin Officer - Public Sector


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Mar 2014)

Giant Defy 5
Giant TCR1 Advanced
Carpenter & Joiner ( own business / workshop )


----------



## Monsieur (16 Mar 2014)

Dawes Karakum.
Secondary school teacher


----------



## Booyaa (16 Mar 2014)

Revolution Courier
Employee Benefits consulting


----------



## Cow Pie (16 Mar 2014)

Speciailized Allez Elite
Ridley X-Bow

Military (until the government decide to make me redundant after halving my pension)


----------



## shouldbeinbed (16 Mar 2014)

Brompton, Cannondale Street Ultra & Coppi San Remo

public sector minion ( & see cow pie)


----------



## Bromptonaut (16 Mar 2014)

Brompton M6R & L5
Claud Butler Ravanna ATX
Dawes Londoner 

Redundant (but technically retired) Civil servant.


----------



## Saluki (16 Mar 2014)

Giant Defy 2, Dog Groomer & Walker


----------



## Trevrev (17 Mar 2014)

Kona dew deluxe......Lithographic Printer.


----------



## nappadang (17 Mar 2014)

Raleigh Grifter

Workshy fop.


----------



## anothersam (17 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2981367, member: 1314"]Blue muffin bike.[/QUOTE]
Is that an endearment or a quirky new brand?

Oh, and Enigma Esprit / clearly an energetic spy


----------



## addictfreak (17 Mar 2014)

Scott Addict, Focus Variado and a Scott Scale 35

Firefighter


----------



## GuardTwin (17 Mar 2014)

Carrie Zelos
Fitness Adviser.


----------



## byegad (17 Mar 2014)

See my signature and Gentleman of independent means.


----------



## robbiejp77 (18 Mar 2014)

Genesis Flyer & Planet X Sl Pro Carbon
Buyer


----------



## J1780 (18 Mar 2014)

Trek Madone 3.1 
Cervelo soloist carbon
Cube acid.

Specialist distillation....shhhh


----------



## subaqua (18 Mar 2014)

BTwin riverside 7 - National manager for electrical safety and installation quality.


----------



## TissoT (24 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> only a penny farthing or anything else? what about your profile pic?
> Cheers Ed


I have been cycling a long time ...! and I prefer to ride the farthing


----------



## young Ed (24 Mar 2014)

tissot said:


> I have been cycling a long time ...! and I prefer to ride the farthing


i want a farthing and a unicycle and a recumbent trike! 
and i happen to be a 15 year old lad that walks about in ex military gear wearing steel toe cap boots and an ex police coat and a hiking/'bush' hat and walks with a stick and hasn't got a smart phone....... what i am trying to get at is i am weird in every part of life! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Big Nick (24 Mar 2014)

Boardman Hybrid Comp

Amateur gynaecologist


----------



## Eagone (25 Mar 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> In one of them Swiss clinics?


Lol, feels like it sometimes....


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (25 Mar 2014)

Merida Matts 40-D
Recruitment Administrator


----------



## oldstrath (25 Mar 2014)

Late '80s Knight Cycles road bike converted to fixed wheel
Statistician


----------



## janm399 (25 Mar 2014)

Very old Trek Madone 5.2 (winter hack), Madone 6.5 (the 'good bike')

CTO


----------



## Dmcd33 (25 Mar 2014)

Giant Defy 2 (2012) - Psychiatric Nurse


----------



## Pikey (25 Mar 2014)

Cannondale synapse 105 (the princess) and a self built ribble winter trainer.

Science teacher.


----------



## Donger (25 Mar 2014)

Ridgeback Panorama (touring bike)

Office drone. Living the administrative dream.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (26 Mar 2014)

Specialized Rockhopper Pro Disc 2007 - standard Starfleet issue
Geologist, stressed out engineer & space cadet (part-time)


----------



## J.Primus (26 Mar 2014)

Fuji Roubaix 1.0 2013
Facilities Manager


----------



## The Jogger (26 Mar 2014)

Boardman CX and Trek 7.3 FX

Duty Station Manager


----------



## AndyRM (27 Mar 2014)

So, @Soup890, what's your breakdown? That cool dudes ride Konas?


----------



## ChrisEyles (27 Mar 2014)

Raleigh Royal (for commuting), 1960s Cinelli Riviera (for the weekends)

Post-doctoral researcher

I'm curious - any trends emerging?


----------



## Soup890 (27 Mar 2014)

ChrisEyles said:


> Raleigh Royal (for commuting), 1960s Cinelli Riviera (for the weekends)
> 
> Post-doctoral researcher
> 
> I'm curious - any trends emerging?


No at all lol


----------



## Chris Swift (27 Mar 2014)

Triban 5

Senior ICT Technician


----------



## byegad (27 Mar 2014)

I have a trike named Tirpitz by a friend as it's Big, Grey and German. 

So I suppose I should be thinking of World Domination!


----------



## goo_mason (27 Mar 2014)

Giant SCR2 - (well, that's what it was until the frame was replaced by a Defy frame under warranty!!) Still has the 2007/2008 SCR2 spec components on it.
IT Environments Manager


----------



## JoeyB (27 Mar 2014)

Is environments the new buzz word for network, or infrastructure?


----------



## Octet (27 Mar 2014)

There are a surprisingly large number of people working in the field of IT/Computers?


----------



## young Ed (27 Mar 2014)

Octet said:


> There are a surprisingly large number of people working in the field of IT/Computers?


it is the future  but at the same time 
Cheers Ed


----------



## JoeyB (27 Mar 2014)

Octet said:


> There are a surprisingly large number of people working in the field of IT/Computers?


Well it's easy isn't it, you just turn it off and on again.


----------



## Octet (27 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> it is the future  but at the same time
> Cheers Ed



I'm not complaining, that's the field I'm training to go into!

The only thing I'm kind of concerned by is the increasing number of businesses relying upon 'the cloud', great for personal and small business use but in terms of data security, recovery and reliability... not to mention the long term costs!

Anyway, Cube Agree GTC Pro and Student (Looking to be a System Administrator or Hardware Engineer)


----------



## FeistySquirrel (27 Mar 2014)

Raleigh Revenio 1 2014 ... Industrial Chef... With a Job Interview on the calender for IT Support. Hoooah!


----------



## Soup890 (27 Mar 2014)

FeistySquirrel said:


> Raleigh Revenio 1 2014 ... Industrial Chef... With a Job Interview on the calender for IT Support. Hoooah!


Good luck bro


----------



## JoeyB (27 Mar 2014)

Octet said:


> I'm not complaining, that's the field I'm training to go into!
> 
> The only thing I'm kind of concerned by is the increasing number of businesses relying upon 'the cloud', great for personal and small business use but in terms of data security, recovery and reliability... not to mention the long term costs!
> 
> Anyway, Cube Agree GTC Pro and Student (Looking to be a System Administrator or Hardware Engineer)


Not always great for sme either... It's just the latest buzz word but when it comes to the crunch at lot of businesses realise it's not right for them, or they aren't brave enough to commit as one of the first in their respective industries! It is rarely an option for saving money, just switches a business from capital to operational expenditure.


----------



## damiengreathouse (28 Mar 2014)

Raleigh Talus 29. I work at the local college as an instructional computer network coordinator (I work with computers)


----------



## Monkreadusuk (28 Mar 2014)

Specialized Tricross 

Civil Enforcement Officer


----------



## FocusMike (28 Mar 2014)

Hi All, great forum......

Focus Wasgo tr3.0 (Nexus 8)

BI Developer.

Greetings from Cheshire


----------



## uclown2002 (28 Mar 2014)

Riding a WGAF and employed as a WGAF!


----------



## sazzaa (28 Mar 2014)

Genesis Vapour Disc.

Facebook Engineer / French Pretender / Stylist and Makeup Artist to The Preteen / Thought Provider


----------



## HLaB (28 Mar 2014)

Got promoted (or was that demoted) yesterday to chief Mushroom  At least the bike is constant.


----------



## mark c (28 Mar 2014)

Defy 4 
Trek 7.1 commuter
Warehouse pleb for large DIY chain


----------



## Cold (28 Mar 2014)

Specialized Hardrock for work
Cube Peloton Pro

Media Support Operator.


----------



## Ciar (28 Mar 2014)

client service manager - chasing debt
scott scale 970 29'r - MTB
cannondale cx quick 2013 - work dog


----------



## The Rover (28 Mar 2014)

Orbea onix
Copper


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (29 Mar 2014)

Carrera Zelos (soon to be a Cube Agree GTC Pro (I think - could change my mind still and get something else though!))
Sales Executive (advertising)


----------



## winjim (29 Mar 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Ti Power Beast
> Cycling Tattooed Warlord


You can just put the word "tattooed" into anything to make it sound cooler:

Tattooed quantity surveyor
Civil tattooed engineer
Tattooed school crossing patrol
Tattooed tattoo artist


----------



## HB_Dude (29 Mar 2014)

Specialized Allez

NHS Serf ( department for the reconstruction of broken bits )


----------



## vickster (29 Mar 2014)

Pearson Pave
Genesis Equilibrium
Whyte Cambridge

Insights lead


----------



## Dark46 (29 Mar 2014)

Boardman MX Comp 
Warehouse / driver


----------



## Razzle (29 Mar 2014)

Planet X Pro Carbon. 

IT Support


----------



## Vikeonabike (29 Mar 2014)

Kona Paddy Wagon
Police Officer


----------



## Mr Foldy (30 Mar 2014)

Training Design consultant. Dahon MU. I love the bike dearly but the choice was driven by my commute requirements more than my job.


----------



## Chris Swift (31 Mar 2014)

Octet said:


> There are a surprisingly large number of people working in the field of IT/Computers?


[/U]
 
Why do you think we take up cycling? aghhh the stress levels of the idiots who ring you to say I carnt get on the internet is their a issue.....? you answer with no, check out wifi all working so you quarter of a mile to find they have their wireless switch off.... then their is coding in python and django --- oh the stress is relieved once I get on the bike!
[/URL]


----------



## Chris Swift (31 Mar 2014)

Octet said:


> I'm not complaining, that's the field I'm training to go into![/U]
> 
> The only thing I'm kind of concerned by is the increasing number of businesses relying upon 'the cloud', great for personal and small business use but in terms of data security, recovery and reliability... not to mention the long term costs!
> 
> Anyway, Cube Agree GTC Pro and Student (Looking to be a System Administrator or Hardware Engineer)




Cloud will never take off .... by the data protection act any information from businesses in the uk stored on servers out of the uk is a breach of this act.
We have implemented a few systems for access anywhere - Moodle for students and staff use citrix to log in... plus staff have access to their document's which are synced to their laptops daily.
Even tho cloud is new, its old school and I don't like it.[/URL]


----------



## Octet (31 Mar 2014)

Chris Swift said:


> Why do you think we take up cycling? aghhh the stress levels of the idiots who ring you to say I carnt get on the internet is their a issue.....? you answer with no, check out wifi all working so you quarter of a mile to find they have their wireless switch off.... then their is coding in python and django --- oh the stress is relieved once I get on the bike!



I find it's easier just to scrap the frameworks all together, or at least use your own. I can't say I see anything wrong with Python though?


----------



## Chris Swift (31 Mar 2014)

Octet said:


> I find it's easier just to scrap the frameworks all together, or at least use your own. I can't say I see anything wrong with Python though?


[/U]
 
It was a system put in place by a network manager at another school, which he has now left and I've had to learn as our school wants to keep the system going. [/URL]


----------



## BirdOnnaBike (16 Aug 2014)

Cannondale Quick CX (forget the number, think it was 2011 model)
Pashley Poppy
Raleigh Special Products Division Pioneer Endeavour
Raleigh Twenty (currently scattered in pieces across the bike shed).

"Job" - freelance writer (mainly US magazines).


----------



## Ajay (16 Aug 2014)

Felt Z2
Commute on Kona Sutra
Soil Zoologist


----------



## AndyWilliams (16 Aug 2014)

Trek 1000 Alpha Series
Specialized HardRock Sport

Currently unemployed (in training)


----------



## funnkkymonkey (16 Aug 2014)

Specialized allez elite 2014
Docker


----------



## Simontm (16 Aug 2014)

Specialised Crossroad
Pinnacle Neon

Editor


----------



## Kevoffthetee (16 Aug 2014)

Peugeot "Le Pug" Optimum - Reynolds 531

Vehicle conversion specialist for disabled motorists


----------



## ianwoodi (16 Aug 2014)

cervelo s3

tooling engineer


----------



## BigAl68 (16 Aug 2014)

Planet X RT58
Clinical data and audit manager 
(NHS heart hospital)


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (16 Aug 2014)

Giant & Specalized underwear model...


----------



## buttonnine (16 Aug 2014)

victor said:


> We're not average cyclists on this forum. My guess is that the CC forum members are a cross-section of cyclists that tend towards the enthusiasts, rather than people who just happen to ride a bike sometimes.


Hell yeah man.....
Giant Escape RX
Community Support Worker


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2014)

7 year old Person Touche fixed, commuter and winter bike
4 year old Verenti Kilmenston, best bike

Wage slave/order picker.


----------



## kayajs24 (16 Aug 2014)

Ridgeback Momentum - not named her yet, I'm thinking Ruby ;-) (apologies if naming your bike is a totally cringe worthy thing to do!)
Teacher


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2014)

I don't normally give inanimate objects names but one's a spinning jenny, the next is a touring Nora and the other's fast Felicity. 

Oh, and I'm a bicycle herder.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (16 Aug 2014)

classroom assistant 14 mile cycle commute
giant escape (Mr White).

Back to work Monday


----------



## Brandane (17 Aug 2014)

Bikes:
Specialized Tricross.
Specialized Secteur.
Trek 6500 SLR.
Trek 7.3 fx.
Puch Alpine.

Jobs:
Retired pest controller.
Part time taxi driver and general PA to the public.
Part time HGV driver doing agency shifts on the rare occasion they offer something suitable.


----------



## Douggie954 (17 Aug 2014)

Cube town 2013
Cube Peleton
Teacher


----------



## Skyfoil (17 Aug 2014)

Giant Escape 1
Giant OCR 4
Raleigh Alpha Sport
Raleigh Record

Electrical Switchboard Engineer


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Aug 2014)

I like Skol said:


> ... from girders?


Methinks the answer is in the name..... they are obviously made out of paper!


----------



## J1888 (18 Aug 2014)

Cannondale Quick C4

Civil Servant (not telling you what I do)


----------



## Hop3y (18 Aug 2014)

GT Aggressor XC2
Team Leader (Insurance)


----------



## Longshot (18 Aug 2014)

Trek 2.3 Alpha
Spesh Sirrus Elite

Fluffer


----------



## Puddles (18 Aug 2014)

Dutchie Chic Bertha
Mum


----------



## confusedcyclist (18 Aug 2014)

Marin Bobcat Trail (2005 MTB Hybrid)
Clinical Research Coordinator

As soon as my cyclescheme voucher arrives I'll have my first road bike (Giant Defy 1)


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Aug 2014)

Cannondale H600 (1995) Fuji Touring Series IV (1985)
Bus Driver.


----------



## dexter101 (19 Aug 2014)

Viking Giro D'Italia bought second hand

Sales Executive


----------



## hopless500 (19 Aug 2014)

I like Skol said:


> GT Zaskar LE/Traffic 1.0/GTR3
> 
> Chick sexer although the pay and prestige isn't what it used to be!


How can you tell? I have a 4 week old chick and don't know what to call it cos I don't know what sex it is. A friend reckons you can tell really easily. Leave a credit card in with it overnight. If there's lots of shopping appeared the next day, it's female


----------



## ianrauk (19 Aug 2014)

Bike
Tattooed Beat Messiah


----------



## Mark1978 (19 Aug 2014)

Raleigh SP Comp
Senior 3rd Line IT support engineer for a financial company.


----------



## thecube (19 Aug 2014)

Cube Agree Pro
Synthetic Organic Chemist (I normally say scientist!).


----------



## Markymark (19 Aug 2014)

Trek 2.1 & Sirrus Sport

Lover.


----------



## uclown2002 (19 Aug 2014)

How is this thread still going?
WGAF!


----------



## loother (19 Aug 2014)

Derek.
Yellow-van man.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Aug 2014)

Cannondale CAAD 10 105

Greenkeeper


----------



## oldfatfool (19 Aug 2014)

Rose Xeon RS3100
Ridgeback Panorama
Giant Defy 4

Communication Facilitation Manager


----------



## brand (19 Aug 2014)

Thorn Raven Enduro
Waster


----------



## brand (19 Aug 2014)

Santos Travelmaster 2.6 ALU
Producer and chief taster of Cider, Perry, Sloe Gin, Sloe Cider and Elderberry wine. And Helmet Tester.


----------



## brand (19 Aug 2014)

User said:


> Trice Q
> Van Nicholas Amazon
> Marin Palisades Trail
> Dahon Vitesse 8
> ...


 Who'd have guessed!


----------



## ryan_w (19 Aug 2014)

Cinelli Bootleg Mystic Rats single speed

Project Planner


----------



## Retribution03 (19 Aug 2014)

Boardman MX Sport

HGV Driver


----------



## roadrash (19 Aug 2014)

B.S.O

Pleb


----------



## brand (19 Aug 2014)

roadrash said:


> B.S.O
> 
> Pleb


Police?


----------



## brand (19 Aug 2014)

J1888 said:


> Cannondale Quick C4
> 
> Civil Servant (not telling you what I do)


You just did?


----------



## brand (19 Aug 2014)

Gez73 said:


> KONA Smoke and KONA Dew Drop
> Laboratory Technician (Brewery)


gissa job I can do that.


----------



## brand (19 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Specialized
> Casting director - adult entertainment


gissa job I can do that


----------



## brand (19 Aug 2014)

The Rover said:


> Orbea onix
> Copper


Gissa job I can sit in a cafe all day eating bacon butties!


----------



## brand (19 Aug 2014)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> Giant & Specalized underwear model...


In your dreams!


----------



## brand (19 Aug 2014)

Gixxerman said:


> Trek 7.3FX, Trek 8500, Trek Madone 5.2.
> Software engineer.


 Software engineer.... In Market Rasen? Liar!


----------



## brand (19 Aug 2014)

User13710 said:


> Who'd have guessed


But at least I am not getting paid for it.


----------



## vickster (19 Aug 2014)

No support forthcoming from the state then?


----------



## brand (19 Aug 2014)

vickster said:


> No support forthcoming from the state then?


No, I am not a "Senior NHS manager" just an unpaid waster!


----------



## vickster (19 Aug 2014)

That wasn't the state support I was referring to


----------



## brand (19 Aug 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Made in Scotland


shoot then!


----------



## brand (19 Aug 2014)

vickster said:


> That wasn't the state support I was referring to


Honest?


----------



## Cyclist33 (19 Aug 2014)

Update: Giant Defy 3 and Jamis Quest Elite.

Water Quality Permitting Officer.


----------



## pauldavid (19 Aug 2014)

Raleigh Shopper

Clapper board attendant in a porn studio.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Aug 2014)

Are we allowed to say what bikes we'd like to own and how we'd like to make a living,instead of what we do own and do for a living?


----------



## derrick (20 Aug 2014)

Cervelo s2.
Motor Mechanic.


----------



## bpsmith (20 Aug 2014)

Giant Defy 1
Bianchi Sempre Pro Ultegra

Office Worker


----------



## jayonabike (20 Aug 2014)

Bike 1,2,3,4

Global data, package & communications operative - nocturnal network transportation division


----------



## brand (20 Aug 2014)

jayonabike said:


> Bike 1,2,3,4
> 
> Global data, package & communications operative - nocturnal network transportation division


You should be number 1, assuming your not taking the pi**
1. Erection Engineer (Manufacturing plant position)
2. Chief Hooker (Cable Yarding Systems)
3. Cased Hole Log Analysis Specialist (Oil/Energy position)
4. Kn*b Head (Transportation position)
5. Shaft Serviceman (Mining position)
6. District Beaver Leader (Fundraising)
7. S&M Administrator (Sales & Marketing Administrator)
8. Shaft & Tunnel Manager (Tunneling Engineer)
9. Domestic Violence COORDINATOR (Shelter employee)
10. Dreams Fulfiller (Financial Services)
11. Male Specimen Courier (Frozen Semen Delivery)
12. Dike Mapping Researcher (Environmental Engineer)
13. BM in Johnsville (Branch Manager for a bank in Johnsville)
14. Vision Clearance Engineer (Windshield Replacer)
15. Change Catalyst (Business executive)
16. Social Media Thought Leader (Staffing and Recruiting)
17. Sr. Creatologist (Professional Coaching service)
18. Chief Imagination Officer (Technology)
19. Part-Time Package Handler (Warehouse/Shipping)
20. Die Process Engineer (Stamping Dies Engineer)
21. SE Expert aka Sexpert (Systems Enterprise Expert)
22. Ideation Director (Marketing)
23. Canine Relocation Specialist (Dog Catcher)
24. Advanced Scrum Master (Manager or analyst in Agile Development project)
25. Nutritional Intervention Advisor (Weight Loss Expert)
26. Christian Life Coach (Ministry)
27. Chief Evangelist (Financial Services)
28. Bone Regeneration Specialist (Medical field)
29. Integration Synchronicity Specialist (Technology)
30. Human Relations Specialist (Human Resources)
Uncertain as to bike ownership or the sanity of the people who "create" these job titles.


----------



## brand (20 Aug 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Are we allowed to say what bikes we'd like to own and how we'd like to make a living,instead of what we do own and do for a living?


Seems a good idea but another thread? You had the idea so you should take responsibility and start it.


----------



## brand (20 Aug 2014)

brand said:


> Thorn Raven Enduro
> Waster





brand said:


> Santos Travelmaster 2.6 ALU
> Producer and chief taster of Cider, Perry, Sloe Gin, Sloe Cider and Elderberry wine. And Helmet Tester.





Accy cyclist said:


> Are we allowed to say what bikes we'd like to own and how we'd like to make a living,instead of what we do own and do for a living?


Count me out. I am happy with what I have and what I do/don't do.


----------



## Globalti (20 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Specialized
> Casting director - adult entertainment



Any jobs going then?

I ride a Specialized endurance model with Viagra groupset.


----------



## brand (20 Aug 2014)

J1780 said:


> Trek Madone 3.1
> Cervelo soloist carbon
> Cube acid.
> 
> Specialist distillation....shhhh


I was going to say "gissa job i can do that" (unless you work in the Boston end of the market) but as there are jobs available in Saudi Arabia in your field of employment, I expect I would have been disappointed.


----------



## Gixxerman (20 Aug 2014)

brand said:


> Software engineer.... In Market Rasen? Liar!


Nope. Live in Market Rasen, and work for Siemens in Lincoln.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Aug 2014)

Carbon
Steel
Alu
Ti

Godamn Sexual Tyrannosaurus


----------



## brand (20 Aug 2014)

Gixxerman said:


> Nope. Live in Market Rasen, and work for Siemens in Lincoln.


Now that sounds more like it! Any earthquake's lately? Never been to the Market there any good?


----------



## nickyboy (20 Aug 2014)

Btwin Mach 720

I sit around in my pyjamas most of the day faffing about on my laptop. Quite often go abroad and have to drink large quantities of alcohol and eat lots of spicy food


----------



## fatjel (20 Aug 2014)

Carrera Zelos & specialized hardrock comp
Layabout


----------



## Oldbloke (20 Aug 2014)

Spesh Roubaix ridden by lazy retired b'stard who spends too much time on this forum


----------



## dan_bo (20 Aug 2014)

numbnuts said:


> Thorn Club Tour
> Blacksmith (retired)



Respect.

custom Orrell crosser/ service engineer.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (20 Aug 2014)

claud butler olympic sprint (1951)
intranet manager


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Aug 2014)

brand said:


> Now that sounds more like it! Any earthquake's lately? Never been to the Market there any good?


A whole market for one type of dried fruit sounds excessive to me.


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Aug 2014)

Koga World Traveller 29, Koga Roadchamp, steel Kickbike, Alu Kickbike.

Sail Maker.

Steve


----------



## Gixxerman (20 Aug 2014)

brand said:


> Now that sounds more like it! Any earthquake's lately? Never been to the Market there any good?


No earthquakes, that was part of our only 15 minutes of fame. The only other being that Elton John came to town to attend Bernie Taupin's wedding. A Valient bomber also once crashed on the outskirts of the town.
The market is held every Teusday and Saturday, but is sadly not what it once was. I suppose that is another victim of the supermarkets, like milk deliveries.


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Aug 2014)

Next time get the bomber to crash on the supermarket.


----------



## nickyboy (21 Aug 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> A whole market for one type of dried fruit sounds excessive to me.



I understand there was a plan to expand into dried apricots and prunes but the locals were having none of it


----------



## outlash (21 Aug 2014)

CAAD8
CAADX

Penguin trainer.


----------



## jifdave (21 Aug 2014)

canyon roadlite al 6.0
territory manager (yale)


----------



## stu33p (21 Aug 2014)

Boardman RC 
Transport


----------



## Gixxerman (21 Aug 2014)

nickyboy said:


> I understand there was a plan to expand into dried apricots and prunes but the locals were having none of it


The currant market conditions are not favourable.


----------



## marknotgeorge (21 Aug 2014)

pauldavid said:


> Clapper board attendant in a porn studio.


There's a job with an element of danger. 

Me? 
Barossa Monaco
Sums


----------



## J1888 (21 Aug 2014)

brand said:


> You just did?



No I didn't ;-)


----------



## Davos87 (21 Aug 2014)

Giant Defy 1
Retired teacher.


----------



## SamR (21 Aug 2014)

Specialized Roubaix Comp and (Used to be) Marketing manager


----------



## NorvernRob (21 Aug 2014)

Scott Foil 10.

Postman.


----------



## stephec (21 Aug 2014)

Marmion said:


> What next?
> What kind of Y-fronts post-ride and name of your first pet?


 
I thought that was for porn star names?

Of which this wouldn't sell many DVD's -



Brandane said:


> M&S finest/Rover.


----------



## stephec (21 Aug 2014)

the_mikey said:


> Kinesis T2
> 
> Field service engineer.


 
Nearly the same as me.

Giant TCR Composite
Boardman MTB FS
Kinesis TK

Full time field service engineer

Part time nurse and dragon chaser.


----------



## the_mikey (21 Aug 2014)

stephec said:


> Nearly the same as me.
> 
> Giant TCR Composite
> Boardman MTB FS
> ...



There would be a titanium Kinesis in the garage if I hadn't have already exceeded my n+1 limit.


----------



## stephec (21 Aug 2014)

the_mikey said:


> There would be a titanium Kinesis in the garage if I hadn't have already exceeded my n+1 limit.


I forgot, I've got a unicycle as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2014)

stephec said:


> I forgot, I've got a unicycle as well.



You. On a unicycle


----------



## stephec (21 Aug 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> You. On a unicycle


You're itching to see aren't you?


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2014)

stephec said:


> You're itching to see aren't you?



Yep.


----------



## stephec (21 Aug 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Yep.


You'll be shocked and stunned.


----------



## the_mikey (21 Aug 2014)

stephec said:


> I forgot, I've got a unicycle as well.



Unicycles are only n+0.5


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Aug 2014)

Do we have any guvnors with a Guvnor ?

Or princes with a Prince ?


----------



## bpsmith (22 Aug 2014)

the_mikey said:


> Unicycles are only n+0.5



Does that make a tandem n+1.5 then? Meaning any tandem owner is obliged to buy a unicycle to achieve equilibrium again?


----------



## brand (22 Aug 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Btwin Mach 720
> 
> I sit around in my pyjamas most of the day faffing about on my laptop. Quite often go abroad and have to drink large quantities of alcohol and eat lots of spicy food


Apart from the abroad bit same with me. The WiFi tablet was my worst/best purchase.


----------



## Nocode (22 Aug 2014)

Trek Madone 2.1
IT Service Manager


----------



## brand (22 Aug 2014)

Gixxerman said:


> No earthquakes, that was part of our only 15 minutes of fame. The only other being that Elton John came to town to attend Bernie Taupin's wedding. A Valient bomber also once crashed on the outskirts of the town.
> The market is held every Teusday and Saturday, but is sadly not what it once was. I suppose that is another victim of the supermarkets, like milk deliveries.


Still have my milk delivered in the bottle and pop in returnable bottles. If I can have it delivered I assume you can. Only 98 house in the village spread out over 1 mile +. Your dairy which is probably, Capital dairy is not great at advertising http://www.capitaldairylincolnshire.co.uk/product-list-semi-retail.html
They deliver everything from milk to compost. I use them for non homogeneous milk, the stuff with the big lump of cream on top. My market town is Louth and Alford. Louth is brilliant but about to be destroyed by 2 new supermarkets doubling the present number. Alford is up and down like a yo yo. It does have a very good outdoor auction on Tuesday. A mate said he was certain a Rohloff equipped bike went for £22.....I could kill him for not buying it or ringing me.


----------



## brand (22 Aug 2014)

Have to cycle to mates now on one of my Rolhoff equipped bikes (which one should I use today?) to walk his dogs and let his chickens out. He has taken his family to to Spain by car for 2 weeks. Chickens will be right pissed off as I should have let them out at first light but sadly I bought a tablet computer! Payment for my troubles? 4 litres of Gin + £100 worth paid for by me. AND 5 large eggs a day. Which of course will reduce my toilet paper consumption to....well nothing for a month or more!


----------



## Diz (23 Aug 2014)

Trek Madone 2.1
Sales Floor Manager


----------



## Belinda (23 Aug 2014)

Norco Valence 
Writer


----------



## Philh (23 Aug 2014)

Giant Defy Composite 1
Chartered Accountant


----------



## brand (24 Aug 2014)

Jesus Christ! do you have to be middle class to ride a bike? Or is it a requirement to use this site? Now some of you are going to take that badly, please take into account that I don't care!  PS please don't tell the moderators


----------



## stephec (24 Aug 2014)

brand said:


> Jesus Christ! do you have to be middle class to ride a bike? Or is it a requirement to use this site? Now some of you are going to take that badly, please take into account that I don't care!  PS please don't tell the moderators


Good lord!

Who's allowed the peasants in?


----------



## brand (24 Aug 2014)

stephec said:


> Good lord!
> 
> Who's allowed the peasants in?


I vastly inflated my income and lied about my political affiliation on the application form!  Me pretending to be a Guardian reader!


----------



## Brandane (24 Aug 2014)

brand said:


> Jesus Christ! do you have to be middle class to ride a bike? Or is it a requirement to use this site? Now some of you are going to take that badly, please take into account that I don't care!  PS please don't tell the moderators



Oh come on; there's a good chap. It's the new golf, don't-you-know!
I am a scumbag lorry/taxi driver with 4 bikes, if it helps.


----------



## RAYMOND (24 Aug 2014)

Boardman comp
Boardman team
Bianchi via nirone 7

cleaner...bleeding cleaner how can I afford 3 bikes...


----------



## brand (25 Aug 2014)

RAYMOND said:


> Boardman comp
> Boardman team
> Bianchi via nirone 7
> 
> cleaner...bleeding cleaner how can I afford 3 bikes...


You are a cleaner in a Nuclear power station where they pay considerable more than the minimum wage?
Am I right?
Am I right?
Please tell me I am right because I can't think of anything else!


----------



## brand (25 Aug 2014)

Brandane said:


> I am a scumbag lorry/taxi driver with 4 bikes, if it helps.


A little bit!


----------



## Brandane (25 Aug 2014)

brand said:


> A little bit!


OK, I confess to being a retired public servant in addition to being a scumbag. Better?


----------



## brand (25 Aug 2014)

Brandane said:


> OK, I confess to being a retired public servant in addition to being a scumbag. Better?


Not really!​


----------



## jamin100 (25 Aug 2014)

Giant defy composite 3

IT operations Manager


----------



## stephec (25 Aug 2014)

brand said:


> I vastly inflated my income and lied about my political affiliation on the application form!  Me pretending to be a Guardian reader!


And that was a positive step?


----------



## Robeh (25 Aug 2014)

Cube GTC Race...
Postman


----------



## brand (25 Aug 2014)

stephec said:


> And that was a positive step?


In which direction?


----------



## RAYMOND (25 Aug 2014)

You are a cleaner in a Nuclear power station where they pay considerable more than the minimum wage?
Am I right?
Am I right?
Please tell me I am right because I can't think of anything else!

No I'm not I work for the nhs....I'm just old and looked after my money thru the years so can afford
treats now and then..not having a wife helps


----------



## MrPie (25 Aug 2014)

Summer bike - Wilier Izoard with Campag Athena
Winter / indoor bike - Focus Cayo
I pretend to work and they pretend to pay me......during the day i masquerade as a materials and corrosion techno boffin


----------



## burndust (25 Aug 2014)

Focus izalco ergo 2
boardman cx team 

IT TechSp


----------



## gazza_d (28 Aug 2014)

Moulton APB Dualdrive (20" wheels, full sus road bike)
Occasionally a British Eagle Touristique (traditional 531ST tourer)

Server Specialist (SAN and virtualisation for the other saddos)

Don't judge books by covers, even though a fairly geeky guy normally rides a fairly geeky bike


----------



## brand (28 Aug 2014)

MOULTON APB DUALDRIVE 
GEEK BIKE NOTHING LESS NOTHING MORE BUT clearly environmentaly friendly as it appears to be made up of bits of scrap leftover from making a?? Anyone?


----------



## Doyleyburger (28 Aug 2014)

Felt Z85
Team leader


----------



## Wodman (28 Aug 2014)

Specialized Tricross and Cube Ltd Pro.

Managing Director.


----------



## postman (28 Aug 2014)

Spesh Sectuer Elite 105, 2010 model.
Giant Rincon mtb.
Took EVR in 2006 from Royal Mail,Why not.Now a househusband and general dogsbody.In charge of iron and Henry the Hoover.Have been known to cycle a little.


----------



## DWiggy (28 Aug 2014)

BMC Street racer
Office Manager


----------



## gurninman (28 Aug 2014)

Trek 7.2FX 
Technical support consultant for a software company


----------



## kipster (28 Aug 2014)

Bianchi Vertigo for spring / summer / autumn rides and Giant TCX 3 for commutes, off road, winter and turbo trainer

IT Manager


----------



## Drago (28 Aug 2014)

Felt F85
Pinnacle Dolomite 105
1978 Elswick Hopper JPS edition
Giant Trance X
Carrera Kraken Singlespeed monster cross
1996 Alipinestars ASR 140
1996 Saracen Rufftrax

Detective


----------



## brand (29 Aug 2014)

Drago said:


> Felt F85
> Pinnacle Dolomite 105
> 1978 Elswick Hopper JPS edition
> Giant Trance X
> ...


And a house extension?


----------



## Drago (29 Aug 2014)

Shed, porch and one in the bedroom!


----------



## gazza_d (29 Aug 2014)

Nice!

Reynolds 531 no less (at least the later APBs). Lovely wonderful capable machines that can tackle just about anything.

Frame design makes them as light as a 531 touer (even with full suspension) and are as rigid and stiff as anything on the road. It's like riding a velvet covered girder.



brand said:


> MOULTON APB DUALDRIVE
> GEEK BIKE NOTHING LESS NOTHING MORE BUT clearly environmentaly friendly as it appears to be made up of bits of scrap leftover from making a?? Anyone?


----------



## sean8997 (1 Sep 2014)

MEKK 2g Poggio 3.5 Di2
Mechanical Technician


----------



## Batgirl (2 Sep 2014)

A Jalopy / old Apollo Outback (likely around 20 years old), my job is restricted but I work for the Children and Adolescent Mental Health Service. I'm also a student - hence the limited budget.


----------

